# Weekly Competition 3.5.01



## DVcuber (Apr 21, 2017)

This is my first weekly competition. Hope you will enjoy it
When you type you results, dont forget to write your method and cube.
Round 1. Scrambles:
1)U D2 R' F2 D' R U2 R F' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 
2) R2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D L' F' U2 B' F L2 D 
3) D2 U2 R F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 L2 F' D F' L2 B2 U R F L2 
4) B2 R B2 R' B2 R2 B2 L F2 R U2 F R U F R U2 B' L' D F' 
5) B' R L' D' F' B2 R2 L B' R F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' B'
Generated by Cstimer. Good Luck!
Ends in 28.04.2017


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 23, 2017)

13.07, (16.22+), (10.56), 16.05, 13.82 = 14.32

Good single, meh average
CFOP, Valk 3


----------



## DVcuber (Apr 23, 2017)

(30.55) (I hate G perms), 29.02(I hate G perms), (19.82), 24.95, 25.70 = 26.00
so it's very bad avg for me, but here is good single.
CFOP with beginners OLL, stickerless valk 3


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 23, 2017)

22.23, 18.22, (22.99), 19.12, (16.99) = 19.86
Method: FreeFOP
Cubes: JSK, Yulong, Guhong, Aolong v2, Valk

Planned the 2×2×2 block wrong on the third solve, fumbled around a lot during F2L. Could've been worse.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 23, 2017)

Round 1
CFOP, Thunderclap

18.81, 18.52, 19.49, (20.08), (18.51) = 18.94


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (May 30, 2017)

DVcuber said:


> This is my first weekly competition. Hope you will enjoy it
> When you type you results, dont forget to write your method and cube.
> Round 1. Scrambles:
> 1)U D2 R' F2 D' R U2 R F' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2
> ...


I Got this 28 was my worst I Used the Valk.
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-30
avg of 5: 22.38

Time List:
1. (28.98) U D2 R' F2 D' R U2 R F' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2
2. 22.99 R2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D L' F' U2 B' F L2 D
3. 23.29 D2 U2 R F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 L2 F' D F' L2 B2 U R F L2
4. 20.84 B2 R B2 R' B2 R2 B2 L F2 R U2 F R U F R U2 B' L' D F'
5. (18.60) B' R L' D' F' B2 R2 L B' R F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' B


----------

